# Eco complete and fluval stratum



## reefboi16 (Oct 9, 2012)

I will be starting up my 40B soon and I'm going to go with Eco-complete. I have a bag of fluval stratum. I have been reading that plants like HC don't grow as well as they do on soils on the Eco complete, also about problems with plants rooting. So my question is would it be a bad idea to cap the Eco-complete with some of the fluval stratum?


----------



## reefboi16 (Oct 9, 2012)

In case I change my mind and go with the seachem flourite would it be fine also?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

honestly, why do you want the eco-complete? if you think its because it is going to have nutrients, I can tell you from experience that it won't.

It will absorb nutrients that you put into the tank however, and make them available for the plant roots more easily. What I would do, assuming that your tank is currently dry and empty, is get some organic potting soil mix and then use the eco complete to cap the dirt. That way, you get the look and absorption powers of the eco-complete alongside the massive nutrient bed that is the dirt.


----------



## reefboi16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Any organic potting soil brands you recommend?


----------



## reefboi16 (Oct 9, 2012)

I knew Eco had no nutrients just like the look is why I thought about putting the fluval under.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Fluval Stratum contains no real nutrients, either.

What's your substrate budget, if I may ask without offending you? There may be plenty of other options that you're not thinking about that could well fit within your means.


----------



## reefboi16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Budget hmm maybe 20-25 dollars a bag of whatever. Been looking at aquasoil, not sure what I'm going for yet.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That's definitely near the price of Aquasoil and you should consider it.

If you don't go that route, there are other options like Azoo Plant Grower Bed.


----------

